

Ask HN: Do you want your website reviewed? - thomaaas

Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m a Web Product Designer, and I&#x27;m looking for something fun to do. So why not review peoples&#x27; websites? I have a few years of experience in building websites (SaaS, community, blog, etc.)<p>I can give design&#x2F;UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;features&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;SEO feedback for free. In exchange I might make the review public on my blog.<p>Interested? Simply fill in this quick google doc form: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;VdQY9V<p>Feel free to share the link to non-HN members.  
Thanks!
======
thomaaas
Clickable: [http://goo.gl/VdQY9V](http://goo.gl/VdQY9V)

